# eye cream/gel q



## mango88 (Dec 1, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good eye cream/gel with spf??

thanks is advance!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 3, 2005)

I was actually under the impression that SPF products shouldn't be used on the eye area...I think the best sun protection would be sunglasses (with lenses that have a UV filter).

I'll try to find the thread where someone says spf on eyes isn't recommended.


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I was actually under the impression that SPF products shouldn't be used on the eye area...I think the best sun protection would be sunglasses (with lenses that have a UV filter).

I'll try to find the thread where someone says spf on eyes isn't recommended._

 

I have to agree. I do use SPF on my eye area when I am out in the sun w/no makeup on but other than that I wouldn't rec it. either.


----------



## jeannette (Dec 4, 2005)

I haven't tried this, but you may want to check it out:

Clinique Active White Lab Solutions Eye Moisture SPF 15
http://www.clinique.com/templates/pr...  _ID=PROD7880


----------



## mango88 (Dec 4, 2005)

thank you all.  I didnt know we shouldnt use spf around the eyes, but how come there is eye creams out in the market with spf.  

its just that i'm starting to get dark spots around the eyes and i thought it was best if i get a eye cream with spf.


----------



## mango88 (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_I haven't tried this, but you may want to check it out:

Clinique Active White Lab Solutions Eye Moisture SPF 15
http://www.clinique.com/templates/pr...  _ID=PROD7880_

 
thanks Jeannette. its a shame they dont sell the active white range in the UK, i will have to get one of my friends to get me some when they go back to Hong Kong for Xmas.


----------



## lianna (Dec 4, 2005)

Try Garnier's Light Eye Contour Cream! It has SPF15 and is quite reasonably priced at SGD$16.90. I'm not sure if you can get it in the UK but it's a really great eye cream. I go to sleep around midnight everyday and on most days get up at 6 am for school and I have no eyebags or dark eye circles whatsoever! It's my HG. HTHs


----------



## mango88 (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_Try Garnier's Light Eye Contour Cream! It has SPF15 and is quite reasonably priced at SGD$16.90. I'm not sure if you can get it in the UK but it's a really great eye crertam. I go to sleep around midnight everyday and on most days get up at 6 am for school and I have no eyebags or dark eye circles whatsoever! It's my HG. HTHs_

 
Unfortunately, they wont sell that here as there is no whitening/lightening products here.  I think I will have to browse around in Hong Kong next year when I go back.

thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 4, 2005)

biotherm age fitness eye (day) has spf and it's really good!


----------



## visivo (Dec 4, 2005)

I realllly like shiseido principe eye cream for day wear. i do not think its spf -- but i can't use spf creams anyway because they are too irritating.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=28089

Aha! Here it is - read rouquinne's post. 

I guess if there are products made for that area then one would assume they are safe, after all, they wouldn't put them out on market if it was bad for the consumer, would they? But there are concerns about sweating and sunscreen running into eyes I think.


----------



## mango88 (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=28089

Aha! Here it is - read rouquinne's post. 

I guess if there are products made for that area then one would assume they are safe, after all, they wouldn't put them out on market if it was bad for the consumer, would they? But there are concerns about sweating and sunscreen running into eyes I think._

 
Thank you!


----------

